# General Category > Friday Fab 5s! 2023 >  Friday 13th January 2023

## Suzi

Morning all! Woohoo! 'Tis Friday!
So, in the epic DWD fashion, I ask you the most important question you will be asked today.... *pauses for drum roll and dramatic effect*

*What 5 things have been positive or made you smile this week?*


Remember, they don't have to be "swam the English Channel in record time" or, "fixed world peace" but they could be "asked for help," "earnt 3 Michelin stars for my food" or "posted in the Fab 5s."

Also remember - NO NEGATIVITY or it will be removed.

Mine to get you started in no particular order:

~ The DWD teams
~ Our youngest being able to go back to school for more lessons
~ Laughing at silly things
~ Finding a new thing on Youtube - "Sing with me" where Reggie asks people walking past to just sing a song and seeing the transformation!
~ My friends and family. I've leant on you all so much. Thank you for being there.

Your turn!

----------

Allalone (13-01-23),Jaquaia (13-01-23),Paula (13-01-23),Strugglingmum (13-01-23)

----------


## Paula

- New pottery throw down!
- helping my sister in law prepare a survey for her new business (its the first time weve done anything just the two of us!)
- coffee with a friend this morning
- got the courage up to arrange to go to the service this Sunday evening
- didnt panic saying goodbye to Si this morning

----------

Allalone (13-01-23),Jaquaia (13-01-23),Strugglingmum (13-01-23),Suzi (13-01-23)

----------


## Strugglingmum

- my friends and family
 - honesty with my psychologist 
 - staying at work even though I was ready to resign...one of those days.
 - swimming and crochet

----------

Allalone (13-01-23),Jaquaia (13-01-23),Paula (13-01-23),Suzi (13-01-23)

----------


## Allalone

-Being honest with myself and my CPN.
-Talking more on my thread.
-Starting some short OU courses.
-All the kind words from you all.
-My 3 fab children.

----------

Jaquaia (13-01-23),Paula (13-01-23),Suzi (13-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

I've got extra: 

~Spending time with Hazel in her uni home town
~ Gifting Lego kits to Marc, Hazel and Fern
~ Hazel buying me my first ever lego kit! I now have created lego sunflowers!

----------

Jaquaia (13-01-23),Paula (13-01-23),Strugglingmum (Yesterday)

----------

